# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  MEGA TAKEAWAY- Καθάρισμα ντουλάπας - PART 4

## SV1JRT

.

Ήρθε η ώρα να αδειάσω μερικά ράφια στην αποθήκη μου και να μοιράσω πράγματαβ¦
ΟΡΟΙ:


Μπορείτε να πάρετε *ΜΟΝΟ ΕΝΑ αντικείμενο* από την λίστα.Πρέπει να έχετε *τουλάχιστον 150 δημοσιευμένα μνήματα* στο HLEKTRONIKA.GR για να μπορείτε να πάρετε μέρος στην δωρεά.Θα τηρηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας για τα αντικείμενα,* ΑΛΛΑ διατηρώ το δικαίωμα* να δώσω τα αντικείμενα σε άτομα που θεωρώ ότι θα τα αξιοποιήσουν καλύτερα.*Τα αντικείμενα θα παραληφθούν από το σπίτι μου στην Αργυρούπολη Αθήνας την ημέρα και ώρα που θα ορίσω ΕΓΩ για τον κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο.* *ΔΕΝ στέλνω τίποτα με ταχυδρομείο ή άλλο τρόπο.**ΔΕΝ κάνω παράδοση στο σπίτι σας για κανένα λόγο.*


Οι παραπάνω όροι είναι οριστικοί και ΔΕΝ αλλάζουν για κανέναν. Να θυμάστε ότι τα αντικείμενα είναι ΔΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ και τα δίνω σε όποιον μου αρέσει. Αν δεν σας αρέσουν οι παραπάνω όροι, δεν με ενδιαφέρει !!

*ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΛΗΡΩΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΑ.*
.

KVM 4 INPUT PS2 BELKIN (χωρίς τροφοδοτικό)

IMG_20180615_115748_resize.jpg IMG_20180615_115759_1_resize.jpg

--------------

ALL-IN-ONE  Touch screen PC - WinXP (χωρίς τροφοδοτικό)

IMG_20180615_120611_resize.jpg IMG_20180615_120626_resize.jpg IMG_20180615_120632_resize.jpg

---------------------

....

----------


## haris_216

Καλησπέρα Σωτήρη 

Θα με ενδιέφερε το all-in-one pc, αν δεν έχει προηγηθεί κάποιος άλλος.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Καλησπέρα Σωτήρη 
> 
> Θα με ενδιέφερε το all-in-one pc, αν δεν έχει προηγηθεί κάποιος άλλος.



Δικό σου Χάρη.
Θα ενημερώσω για καφε-συνάντηση !!

.

----------


## haris_216

Σ' ευχαριστώ.

----------


## DJman

Καλησπερα και απο εδω

Αν αλλαξει κατι με το all in one pc με ενδιαφερει και εμενα.

Ευχαριστω

----------


## agis68

Σωτήρη Καλησπέρα

με ενδιαφέρει το all in one αν είναι διαθέσιμο

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σωτήρη Καλησπέρα
> 
> με ενδιαφέρει το all in one αν είναι διαθέσιμο



Αγι το έχει κλείσει ο Χάρης... sorry.

----------

agis68 (19-06-18)

----------


## SV1JRT

*
Εφόσον δεν βλέπω άλλο ενδιαφέρον απο το κοινό μου (  ) να λάβει τα υπόλοιπα δώρα,
Προτείνω να κάνουμε ΚΑΦΕΔΟ-ΣΥΝΑΞΗ στο γνωστό μέρος στην Αργυρουπολη,
Για την παραλαβή των αντικειμένων. την ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 24 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ και ώρα 7:00.
περιμένω επιβεβαίωση απο τους ενδιαφερόμενους.
(Λεπουρα και ΚΟΚΑΡ είσαστε επίτιμοι προσκεκλημένοι).


*.

----------


## DJman

Εγω δουλευα και δεν θα μπορουσα.Αν αλλαξει κατι, ξανα-ποσταρεις  :Smile:

----------


## agis68

παρέλαβα ευχαριστώ τον Σωτήρη και τη παρέα...και ένα ενσταντανέ
P80624-201403[1].jpg

----------


## lepouras

......... μαρτυριάρη .......   :whistle:  :whistle:

----------


## haris_216

Λόγω προσωπικής αβλεψίας (δεν παρακολούθησα το νήμα κι έτσι δεν πήρα χαμπάρι τη μάζωξη που οργανώθηκε, αφού μόλις τώρα το είδα) δεν παρεβρέθηκα στη σύναξη.
Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω και δημόσια (το pm του το πήρε ήδη  :Smile: ) το Σωτήρη για την κίνησή του, αλλά ταυτόχρονα να του ζητήσω και συγνώμη για την απουσία μου. Ελπίζω ότι δεν του δημιούργησα μεγάλο μπέρδεμα και ότι μπόρεσε να το δώσει σε κάποιον από τους λοιπούς ενδιαφερόμενους.
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους

----------

